# Trade Secret for Wood?



## Ulises Victoria (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello all. 
I was reading a tutorial on CA/BLO finishing, and the author (Don Ward) mentions a "Trade Secret for Wood" thing that he uses as a top coat for his pens, mentioning also that he prefers this over Renaissance wax, which I use.
Amazon (my first buying choice for anything) doesn't seem to have it. Anyone here knows of this product and where to get it? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 26, 2013)

TSW was a product that one of our members Lou Metcalf  (DCBluesman) used to make available to us.  Some thought all he was doing was repackaging another product a wax for cars but others swore by it. I 'm one that used it and swore by it and still have 2 small containers left. Lou hasn't been around since his stroke in 2010.


----------



## KenV (Jul 26, 2013)

The "Trade Secret for Wood" was a repackaged auto wax sold as "Trade Secret Carnauba Wax".   

It is a good wax product, used for show automobiles.   I do not believe it is being offered in the repackaged version any longer.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like it has been discontinued - at least as of 2010.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/what-happened-trade-secret-wood-65361/

Steve


----------

